# Super dmz and metha drol extreme



## Section (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm new to this site and was wondering if anyone had any recent reviews regarding super dmz and metha drol extreme. Is this supplement still the best one to take or is there a newer and better product? Any information would help. Thank you!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Section* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 28, 2011)

there is a ton of reviews on super dmz, check out this section:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmaglabs/


----------



## Section (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Vibrant!


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## thms7722 (Dec 30, 2011)

hello and welcome to IM


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 31, 2011)

i did the same thing when I signed up 

    SECTION welcome to IM 



sr


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Section (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

Both products are seriously strong.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM, and yes I liked my Super DMZ Cycle. I can not say on methadrol extreme. I had a buddy take it, and wasn't near as impressed with his results, as with super dmz.


----------



## Section (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate any feed back.


----------

